# UCLA Producers Program



## edixx (Jan 13, 2012)

Any other applicants for UCLA Producers program for the 2012 intake? Does anybody know when we'll hear back? It seems like some Screenwriting folks have already started getting replies.


----------



## Mocha (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi there. I also applied to UCLA Producer Program and still haven't heard anything from them


----------



## edixx (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Mocha! Let me know when you hear back  It seems like 2011 group started their interviews in February, so hopefully it's soon!


----------



## Mocha (Jan 16, 2012)

I will  and yes i hope we hear something soon... the wait is killing me!


----------



## DLG1058 (Jan 19, 2012)

Glad to see a thread for us UCLA Producers on here finally!  I haven't heard anything about interviews or anything either.  I'll definitely keep posted if I hear anything!


----------



## radiantfalco (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

First time poster on this forum...hello!  I understand interviews happen in the middle or end of February.  

It appears from last years' UCLA PP postings that we will be asked about our favorite producers and books we have read this year, as well as to pitch a treatment.  That should be fun, no pressure.  NBD.  

I'm starting to get excited for some news!  Either way, accepted or denied, it has been a fun learning experience just to apply.  

Did everyone here write treatments for the first time?  In my case, I had never written a treatment, much less two. I looked up information about the format on the web and also looked at the treatment example they have in the templates section in Final Draft.  I think mine turned out ok...considering I was a treatment virgin. 

What mix of treatments did everyone submit?  I submitted two television treatments.  

Excited to get to know everyone here on the forum!     

RF


----------



## Mocha (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi RF,

I submitted two feature treatments.. And I was also a treatment virgin!

I didn't know that they will be asking us to pitch a treatment during the interview too! I'm starting to get very nervous...

Did you apply anywhere else? Because I did and I heard back from some other places but still no words from UCLA. Anyway, best of luck to you and everyone!


----------



## edixx (Jan 30, 2012)

It's comforting to see some other people posting about the program! I still haven't heard anything yet, but starting to get anxious as it seems last year's interviews took place in mid Feb (like radiantfalco said!). 
I had written a treatment or two for school, but I really wasn't that familiar with the regular format and had about a million treatment templates pulled up on my screen to make sure I was doing it right. I submitted one feature, one television. I also agree, despite a good or bad outcome, I learnt a lot in the application process!


----------



## radiantfalco (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I just got some very exciting news!!  I just received my interview request tonight-- at 7:52 pm!  The interview will be this Wednesday, Feb. 8th at UCLA on campus at East Melnitz.  

Did anyone else hear back tonight?  

Mocha- I did not apply anywhere else...I love UCLA (I did my undergrad here too) and I hedged all my bets on it. I figure I will keep working full time if I don't get in to school.

Fingers crossed for everyone!

RF


----------



## Wilson Hu (Feb 3, 2012)

Do UCLA send interview request by phone or email?


----------



## radiantfalco (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Wilson,

I got the invitation via email.

RF


----------



## DLG1058 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yay!  Just got my interview time for Feb 14th!  So excited! 

Seems like they're doing the invites on a rolling basis as people accept interviews.  Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## edixx (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats radiantfalco and DLG! I hope that the rest of us start hearing back soon. Does anybody know how many people they end up interviewing by any chance? Also, it would be awesome if you guys could share some experiences of things you have done in the past, as we could get some type of indication of what they generally look for in their applicants. As for me, I'll be fresh out of my undergrad, though I've had a few internships throughout the years, so I kind of expected I'd be lacking a competitive edge as opposed to all the other super qualified applicants! 

Good luck on your interviews, guys


----------



## radiantfalco (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Edixx,

I'm not sure how many people they interview, but I googled and read the "Max Keller" entry from last year's forum and he said something like 30 students were interviewed. 

My background is I'm a producer currently working in advertising and have acted professionally for 12 years, but have also written/directed/produced shorts. 

I also did my undergrad in Theater at UCLA and graduated in 2000...so I'm a bit older by comparison.  Not that being older is a good thing...or a bad thing. My friend who went to UCLA film school (Production- directing) went right out of undergrad, he was 22 when he started his MFA...so I think who they accept depends on a variety of factors. 

Fingers crossed for everyone here! 

Best of luck!

RF


----------



## Mocha (Feb 8, 2012)

Phew! I finally got the invitation email for the interview. I was so stressed out for a while...

As for my background, I'm turning 23 and I've been working in the industry for over two years doing mainly production coordinator for international productions in Thailand. Also written/directed/produced shorts but only a couple...

@edixx, I have to agree with RF that there are many factors they will consider when they accept students. I believe that if you dream and want something really bad, you can always get it. Stay hopeful  

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## edixx (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Thanks for all your words of encouragement! I received an interview invitation yesterday, which was great news  I think I'll be glad either way for making it this far. Your backgrounds sound so diverse! 

@radiantfalco, How did your interview go?

@Mocha, It says you're in Asia, are you flying in for the interview or Skype?


----------



## radiantfalco (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Edixx,

Congrats! It went pretty well, I think. Of course it's hard to tell.

Overall, I was happy that I wasn't super-duper nervous. I just tried to be myself and speak from the heart.

They were very nice, but I was the last interview of the day, so I didn't get to speak with everyone. And then another one had to hurry home.

The pitches were the hardest--they definitely gave feedback and it was interesting how they deconstructed my treatment. All in all, I tried to take the feedback constructively and I'm trying not to obsess or worry about "what they thought."

Nothing more I can do now, but wait!

Best of luck to everyone on their interviews!

RF


----------



## Mocha (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Edixx and RF,

First off, congrats Edixx! I hope your interview goes well  And to answer your question, I'm having the interview through Skype...

Also, congrats to RF for having a smooth interview! I wish you all the best. And I will take your advice and try not to be super nervous when it comes to my interview hahaha.

Fingers crossed guys!

Hope we all get to be classmates in the future!


----------



## Wilson Hu (Feb 10, 2012)

Got rejected today.


----------



## edixx (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi again,

Does anyone know or did anyone ask when decisions would be made by?


----------



## Mocha (Mar 6, 2012)

My interview is tomorrow. I'll make sure I ask and let you know


----------



## edixx (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Mocha!


----------



## Mocha (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi Edixx, they said they will let us know next week!


----------



## edixx (Mar 7, 2012)

That's awesome! Thanks for asking. Hope your interview went well


----------



## Mocha (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Edixx! I think it went okay.. I mean everything went pretty much just like they said in the email. I hope yours went well too. Anyway do you have an idea of how many they interview and how many actually get in? I think I was one of the last interviewees they had since they said its the last day and that's a bit nerve wrecking....


----------



## edixx (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Mocha,

I'm not too sure, but Radiantfalco mentioned earlier that they roughly interview around 30 people for 12-15 spots, which is similar to what I've read on past forums for the earlier years. I'm pretty nervous too, but at least the wait isn't too much longer!


----------



## jem (Mar 12, 2012)

I received my acceptance e-mail into the program today, I am so excited! Anyone else?


----------



## Mocha (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulation! I haven't heard anything yet and getting really nervous...


----------



## radiantfalco (Mar 12, 2012)

No news here...

RF


----------



## jem (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally posted by Mocha:
> Congratulation! I haven't heard anything yet and getting really nervous...



Thank you! They might be taking their time sending emails out, my fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## edixx (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats! Haven't heard any news here either. I wonder if it's notification on a rolling basis like the interviews. Do you mind me asking when your interview was, jem?


----------



## jem (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally posted by edixx:
> Congrats! Haven't heard any news here either. I wonder if it's notification on a rolling basis like the interviews. Do you mind me asking when your interview was, jem?



my interview was during the last week of February.


----------



## Mocha (Mar 14, 2012)

I AM IN GUYS!!!!! ARGGGGG...
I CANNOT FEEL MY TOES.......
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!


----------



## radiantfalco (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats Jem and Mocha!



I'm not giving up yet, but I'm also mentally moving on.  I'm not sure how many more acceptances they will send out this week, or this month. Seems like there are so few people on this forum!  I wish more PP applicants would log in and comment... 

Take care guys!


----------



## Mocha (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi RF,

I understand how you feel because I have been feeling that way for a few days... I hope you get in! Don't lost hope


----------



## edixx (Apr 3, 2012)

Has anyone here received the official letter of acceptance from the Graduate Division? I received my acceptance from the program a while ago, but I still haven't heard from the school itself. I've emailed Cheri about it but so far still haven't heard anything from UCLA. Anyone in the same boat? Just need to know as I have to decline my other offers soon, but I want to be sure first.


----------



## YT1221 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey Edixx,

I received the official email from UCLA's Graduate Division about a week ago.  They send you a link to follow, which contains your letter and instructions on how to formally accept the offer.

Mocha and Jem, are you guys also accepting?  Can't wait to meet everyone in the fall!


----------



## Mocha (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes we are! I just talked to Jem a couple of days ago about how exciting this whole thing is! @edixx I think you should try calling Ben Harris too. He's been very helpful and I think he can let you know what's going on.


----------



## edixx (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys! I heard back from the Graduate Division today  Any other people accepting here? Would love to talk to you guys some more/ see who's in our new class!


----------



## edixx (Apr 8, 2012)

Has anyone here considered what they're doing for housing yet?


----------



## YT1221 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey Edixx, 

Yeah, I'd like to get to know everyone here, too   I'm really excited!  As for housing, I'm still up in the air, but I'm considering the graduate apartments.


----------



## edixx (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi YT,

Same here! They seem like a good option. Where will you be coming in from? I wish more people posted on this forum sometimes!  It'd be great if we got a group going on Facebook or something like that.


----------



## Mocha (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all,
I didn't know there is a graduate housing program! I thought its mostly for the undergrad. I'll be coming from Thailand and still have no clue about where I will be staying. Was looking for an apartment in Westwood but it's crazy expensive...


----------



## YT1221 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm coming from Virginia.  I think a Facebook page is a good idea!  I searched UCLA PP and it seems in recent years, each class has made a "Class of Year", so I guess we could call ours UCLA Producers Program Class of 2014.  Maybe more of our classmates will find us there.

Mocha, check out this link for graduate housing options (on the right of this page, you'll see a column for related information that will tell you about each complex, and the cost of rent):  http://map.ais.ucla.edu/portal...CM1000008f8443a4RCRD


----------



## jem (Apr 15, 2012)

I think a PP facebook page would be a great idea.

I already applied for housing, you can do that through the URSA login page they gave you or click on "my housing" in the housing section of the UCLA website and go through the graduate division. I am trying to get a studio apartment in the Hilgard apartments, those are the closest to the building we'd have most of our classes in (though down the very large hill, while the buildings we would all go to are at the very top of the hill off hilgard st.)

but if you're considering graduate housing, it is a really good idea to lock it in now. all you have to do is pay $30 to grab a spot, I heard they go really fast so I did this as soon as I could!


----------



## radiantfalco (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I was accepted last week.  I can't wait to meet everyone!  

See you in September, 

RF


----------



## YT1221 (Apr 15, 2012)

Congrats RF!  Can't wait to meet you either!

Our new Facebook page is here:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/389638234402431/


----------



## YT1221 (Apr 15, 2012)

Alright, I just tried the link and it took me to my homepage, so if that doesn't work, the group is called UCLA Producers Program Class of 2014, and you should be able to search it!


----------



## jem (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally posted by YT1221:
> Alright, I just tried the link and it took me to my homepage, so if that doesn't work, the group is called UCLA Producers Program Class of 2014, and you should be able to search it!



Thanks for making a page!


----------

